# Dutch Detailing Forum



## Slewey

I don't know if there are any dutchies around here, but I'll give it a try.


Everything about detailing; washing, prepping, cleaning, polishing, sanding, all brands & all products.
Hope that it will become like this forum one day


----------



## cossiemen

Very good idea mate, just joined your board.


----------



## brianfocus

Yep, I found you in the Netherlands. I'm sure there are more people around here from Holland. :thumb:


----------



## FiveCX-5

Be sure of that !

grtz Marcel


----------



## saunders120+

i know i aint dutch but that site looks awesome quality mate


----------



## Slewey

bit late, but thanks 

We have a great example here at DW!


----------



## Black Widow

You are doing a great job Slewey. Very nice forum :thumb:


----------



## geert dr

Hey Slewey,

keep up the good work !! :thumb: :wave:


----------



## DannyL

*hits the on switch of the compressor for some dust removal

Hello


----------



## HalfordsShopper

hello guys, slightly off topic, but do you know when the tulips come out?  A few friends want to ride over on our motorbikes to see them this spring, but we are not sure of the best time to do it.


----------



## HalfordsShopper

grr @ you dutch people. Whats up? want to keep all the tulips for yourselves of something? Grr.!


----------



## southwest10

Why grrrr.....grrrr to yo self...


----------



## DannyL

He means greetings 

The tulips are normally growing from april till june.


----------



## HalfordsShopper

wow - they look sweet. I can't wait to see a field full of them. (thanks for the pm)


----------



## DannyL

You're welcome


----------

